# Memotime Memosurf



## gert (Sep 22, 2014)

hi,

i came across this special watch, something to do witg surfing, but what?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

That's wicked

Let me know if you ever wanna sell it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like some some sort of Yatch timer - for timing waves?

Whatever it does it looks cool :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

*I'm guessing it's the same as a yacht timer but for wind surfers who race. I assume the five blue spots change to red as they count down*

* Yacht timer*

The yacht timer helps you to prepare for the start of a regatta or yacht race. Unlike racing or sprinting, for example, it is not possible to reach maximum speed on command in a yacht race. Therefore, the boats used in yacht races allow 5 or 10 minutes extra time to "get going" or pick up speed. At the start signal, the yachts do not start sailing to the finish line as you would expect, they sail to the actual start line. The boat only enters the race once it reaches the actual start line after the elapsed time and must try to reach the finish line as quickly as possible.

The yacht timer helps to determine the start point by counting down 10 minutes, and emitting a beep for each minute that has elapsed. In the last 10 seconds before the end of the time, the watch beeps every second. When it reaches zero, the watch emits three beeps to indicate the end of the 10 minute period.


----------



## gert (Sep 22, 2014)

i am ready to sell it, i tried to pm pilotwatchlover but this forum wont let me.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Gert and welcome to the forum.

Take a look at "*Restrictions on New Members*" in the Forum Rules:

http://www.thewatchf...tion=boardrules

-wotsch


----------



## shipwreck5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Are you still interested in selling?

LMK,

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

The yacht timer helps you to prepare for the start of a regatta or yacht race. Unlike racing or sprinting, for example, it is not possible to reach maximum speed on command in a yacht race. Therefore, the boats used in yacht races allow 5 or 10 minutes extra time to "get going" or pick up speed. At the start signal, the yachts do not start sailing to the finish line as you would expect, they sail to the actual start

Nearly right.

10 minutes. Warning signal. Get into the area behind the start line, and more importantly allows you to synchronise your watch with that of the race officer.

5 minutes. Preparatory signal. Racing rules of sailing now apply.

Between 5 minutes and the start, you are jostling for a good place on the start line. What you must now be is over the line at the start.

You don't want anyone close upwind of you, the air turbulence qill slow you, and you want sea room to manoeuvre and to hit the line , at speed just as the gun goes.


----------

